
Can you solve it? Are you smarter than an architect? - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jul/17/can-you-solve-it-are-you-smarter-than-an-architect
======
Boothroid
I'm not sure architects are known for their smartness? Egotism, vanity,
pretentiousness perhaps, but not smartness.

